# Solved the mystery - Jung Jol



## MBuzzy (Aug 31, 2007)

If any of you ever run into a Hyung called Jung Jol, I recently determined what it is.  The Yuk Ro Hyungs all have alternate names.

Yuk Ro Cho Dan = Du Mun
Yuk Ro Ee Dan = Jung Jol
Yuk Ro Sam Dan = Po Wol

Of course the other three Yuk Ro hyungs also have alternate names, but I do not know these yet.  If anyone does, please post them.

It took me a while to figure this one out, so just in case anyone else runs into the same problem.  These are primarily Soo Bahk Do Hyung.


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 31, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> If any of you ever run into a Hyung called Jung Jol, I recently determined what it is.  The Yuk Ro Hyungs all have alternate names.
> 
> Yuk Ro Cho Dan = Du Mun
> Yuk Ro Ee Dan = Jung Jol
> ...



You can find the names and some insight into the character of the forms over at www.warrior-scholar.com/smf

Specifically- here http://www.warrior-scholar.com/smf/index.php?topic=172.0


----------

